# Mountain Goat Ale (Barleywine)



## Elmer (Jul 16, 2017)

4.5 gallon
6 gallon boil
Mash 150 90 min

8# 2 row
3/4# special B
1/2# crystal 20L (brew shop out of honey malt)
3# dme 

1.25 oz chinook 60 mi
.70 oz Perle 15 min
1.5 oz williamette flameout

S-05 Yeast (3 packs)


I intend to age this atleast 5-6 months.

1.080 SG
Est 69 ibu


----------



## ceeaton (Jul 20, 2017)

Elmer said:


> I intend to age this atleast 5-6 months.
> 
> 1.080 SG
> Est 69 ibu



Elmer, that looks really good. I love all three of those hops you used (especially the chinook for bittering). Leave a six pack or so for at least a year and you'll thank me for it later, I've done a similar batch and it really evolved over the year as it aged. I try and make them in January so I can ring in the next new year with a few. Unfortunately I didn't this year.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 20, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Elmer, that looks really good. I love all three of those hops you used (especially the chinook for bittering). Leave a six pack or so for at least a year and you'll thank me for it later, I've done a similar batch and it really evolved over the year as it aged. I try and make them in January so I can ring in the next new year with a few. Unfortunately I didn't this year.




I intended on making a small batch and aging 1/2 until the end of the year and the rest for the year after.

I also intended to have 11% abv , however my efficiency was lousy and will end up with 8%, hopefully .


----------



## Elmer (Aug 12, 2017)

Racking in prep for bottling

It is malty, hoppy & sweet!


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 30, 2017)

Elmer said:


> Racking in prep for bottling
> It is malty, hoppy & sweet!



Have you sampled a bottle yet? How's it coming along?


----------



## Elmer (Sep 9, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Have you sampled a bottle yet? How's it coming along?





Wish for a touch more carbonation.

So far- very big bitterness, touch of sweetness.
Not a bad big beer.
Can't wait to sample in the cold weather.
Can't wait to sample in a year.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 27, 2017)

Elmer said:


> Wish for a touch more carbonation.
> 
> So far- very big bitterness, touch of sweetness.
> Not a bad big beer.
> ...



Elmer? Try one lately? It's getting colder, you can spare a bottle...How's the carbonation, I'm assuming a bit better.


----------



## Elmer (Sep 17, 2018)

a year later, it has smoothed out.
Time has allowed to its thinness to show through. Next time will add some body.
Still very drinkable.


----------

